# Welches Programm?



## Fabian Frank (21. April 2006)

Hallo!

also, hab jetzt ewig die Threads hier druchgeschaut, jedoch in keinem was gefunden, wo man ein Programm zum aufnehmen nehmen kann.

Kurz vorab:
Ich hab mit einem Yamaha Mischpult zwei Spuren aufgenommen; diese sind praktisch beide stereo, und nur diese zwei möchte ich auf den PC spielen.

Ich hab das über ein Mackie Mischpult dann an die Soundkarte des PC's angeschlossen, jedoch welche Programm kann ich verwenden, dass die beiden Spuren in Stereo abnimmt?

Vielen Dank!

Grüße,

Fabian


----------



## Dieter3628 (22. April 2006)

Hallo Fabian,

ich wusste nicht, dass ein Mischpult auch Aufnehmen kann  - Spass beseite.

Mit praktisch jedem Audioschnittsystem (z. B. Adobe Audition, WaveLab, Cubase, Samplitude usw.) kann man zwei Stereoquellen aufnehmen, bearbeiten und mischen. Je nach PC-Hardware geht das gleichzeitig (4 Line-Eingänge erforderlich) oder nacheinander (Standard-Soundkarte, Line-Eingang). Oder habe ich das Problem nicht verstanden?
Gruss Dieter


----------



## Fabian Frank (23. April 2006)

vielen dank!
Das hab ich gesucht, bloß gibt es eine kostenlose version, die man downloaden kann?

Achja: Es ist kein mischpult sondern ein digitales aufnahmepult xD

Grüße,

Fabi F.,


----------



## Slizzzer (24. April 2006)

Moin!

z.B.

http://www.kreatives.org/kristal/

oder

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

ausserdem ist in der Ausgabe 5/06 der Zeitschrift Keys eine Vollversion von Samplitude dabei! Vielleicht kriegst die ja noch ;o)

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Fabian Frank (28. April 2006)

danke dir 

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Demo von Adobe Audition 2.0 runtergeladen...bin total zufrieden...wenns nicht nur so teuer wär 

Ich schau mal bei source.forge....

Greetz,

Fabi F.


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Fabian Frank,

Adobe Audition 2.0 ist in der Tat recht teuer. Es ist ja auch ein Profi-Programm mit Unmengen an Funktionen. Probiere doch mal Wavelab Lite von Steinberg. Es kann auch aufnehmen und dürfte bei weitem nicht so teuer sein wie Audition 2.0.

Viele Grüße
Gahan


----------

